# T-red = κόκκινο (φωτιστικό) οινόπνευμα



## paraskevi (Sep 1, 2009)

Κάποιος θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει α ρ γ ά, και πίνει ό,τι βρει μπροστά του. Διάλυμα για την ακμή, T-red, κρασιά, αλκοόλ και πολλά άλλα.
Δεν λέει πουθενά τίποτα παραπάνω για το T-red, και δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Μήπως εννοεί αυτό;
http://www.trefethen.com/our-wines/specialty/double-t/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

One such product, sold in Sweden under the trade name T-Red, is
intended for use when camping (clean fuel) or as a cleaning agent. T-Red contains ethanol
(~85-95%), acetone (~5%), methyl ethyl ketone (~3%) as well as a pink coloring agent and a
substance (Bitrex) to impart a bitter taste. People who resort to drinking T-Red as a substitute
for conventional alcoholic beverages have problems with alcohol and might be diagnosed as
alcoholic.​
Από εδώ (σελ. 5)

κάτι σαν «κόκκινο» οινόπνευμα ίσως...


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 1, 2009)

Το βρήκα κι εγώ αυτό, αλλά ο τύπος είχε ξεπέσει εντελώς και επειδή ήθελε να αυτοκτονήσει έπινε κυρίως ό,τι ήταν για πέταμα. Το συγκεκριμένο κρασί είναι καλής ποιότητος. 
Επιιπλέον, το T-red αναφέρεται στην πρόταση αμέσως μετά το διάλυμα για την ακμή. Άρα αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι αυτό.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> κάτι σαν «κόκκινο» οινόπνευμα ίσως...



Ή μπλε...; :) (δηλητηριώδες)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2009)

Μπορείς να το πεις και φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα, γιατί αυτό είναι στην ουσία, απλώς εμείς του βάζουμε μπλε χρώμα, κάπου αλλού βάζουν κόκκινο.

Edit: Και το μπλε φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα περιέχει bitrex (βενζοϊκό δενατόνιο), για να του δίνει πικρή γεύση, απλώς διαφέρουν τα υπόλοιπα πρόσθετα:

Μια από τις κυριότερες χρήσεις του ΒΔ (|Bitrex) είναι η μετουσίωση της αιθανόλης. Έτσι, στην αιθανόλη η οποία χρησιμοποιείται ως διαλύτης ή καύσιμο ("φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα" ή "μπλε οινόπνευμα"), προστίθεται μεθανόλη, πυριδινικές ενώσεις, πετρέλαιο, χρώμα και άλλα συστατικά (νομοθετικώς προβλεπόμενα από κάθε κράτος) για να αποτραπεί η παράνομη χρήση της για την παρασκευή αλκοολούχων ποτών, εφόσον η αιθανόλη για τη χρήση αυτή υπόκειται σε υψηλούς φόρους. Πολλοί εθνικοί κανονισμοί προβλέπουν και την προσθήκη ΒΔ για να αποτραπεί η κατά λάθος κατάποση της μετουσιωμένης αιθανόλης.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορείς να το πεις και φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα, γιατί αυτό είναι στην ουσία, απλώς εμείς του βάζουμε μπλε χρώμα, κάπου αλλού βάζουν κόκκινο.



Αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Στην Ελλάδα;


Τι εννοείς; Αν στην Ελλάδα το λέμε "φωτιστικό" ή αν βάζουμε τα πρόσθετα;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι και σου κάνει, Παρασκευή, γιατί η κατανάλωση του συγκεκριμένου οινοπνεύματος είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη και προκαλεί μέχρι και τύφλωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι εννοείς; Αν στην Ελλάδα το λέμε "φωτιστικό" ή αν βάζουμε τα πρόσθετα;



Αν υπάρχει κόκκινο οινόπνευμα στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2009)

Όχι, στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μόνο το μπλε απ' ό,τι ξέρω, αλλά η φιλοσοφία είναι ακριβώς ίδια. Φωτιστικό, με χαμηλότερη φορολογία από το καθαρό, και με πρόσθετα που το κάνουν ακατάλληλο για πόση.


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 1, 2009)

Ναι, αυτό είναι ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μια από τις κυριότερες χρήσεις του ΒΔ (|Bitrex) είναι η μετουσίωση της αιθανόλης. Έτσι, στην αιθανόλη η οποία χρησιμοποιείται ως διαλύτης ή καύσιμο ("φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα" ή "μπλε οινόπνευμα"), προστίθεται μεθανόλη, πυριδινικές ενώσεις, *πετρέλαιο*, χρώμα και άλλα συστατικά (νομοθετικώς προβλεπόμενα από κάθε κράτος) για να αποτραπεί η παράνομη χρήση της για την παρασκευή αλκοολούχων ποτών, εφόσον η αιθανόλη για τη χρήση αυτή υπόκειται σε υψηλούς φόρους. Πολλοί εθνικοί κανονισμοί προβλέπουν και την προσθήκη ΒΔ για να αποτραπεί η κατά λάθος κατάποση της μετουσιωμένης αιθανόλης.


 
Εξού και η φράση: "Τι μπόμπα μας πότισαν χτες βράδυ, σκέτο πετρέλαιο ήταν!" 

Στο εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο αυτό σπορ της κατανάλωσης όποιας ουσίας περιέχει αλκοόλ, άσχετα με τις βλάβες που μπορεί να προκαλέσει, επιδίδονται μέχρι τελικής (κυριολεκτικά) πτώσης οι "τελειωμένοι", no future αλκοολικοί, όσοι (εξαιτίας του αλκοολισμού ή εξαρχής) δεν διαθέτουν τα χρήματα να πιουν "καθαρό" ποτό.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Επειδή βλέπω ότι στον τίτλο έχετε βάλει T-red=κόκκινο φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα, υπενθυμίζω ότι T-red είναι όνομα προϊόντος και ως τέτοιο δεν μεταφράζεται. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αν πρόκειται περί λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου, πρέπει να μεταφραστεί, αφενός γιατί το T-red στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη δε λέει τίποτα, αφετέρου γιατί δε χωράει υποσημείωση σε τέτοιες επουσιώδεις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Αναφερόμουν στον τίτλο (το γλωσσάρι, ας πούμε).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> T-red είναι όνομα προϊόντος και ως τέτοιο δεν μεταφράζεται. ;)


Καλημέρα! :)

Εξαρτάται και από το εάν πρόκειται για συνεκδοχή. Δηλαδή συχνά ο νες δηλώνει τον στιγμιαίο καφέ, το μπικ τον στυλογράφο, τα πάμπερς ή τα μπεϊμπιλίνο τις πάνες, το τεφάλ το αντικολλητικό σκεύος, η μερέντα το άλειμμα πραλίνας, το πυρέξ το πυρίμαχο σκεύος κ.ο.κ. Επομένως ο τίτλος μπορεί να είναι: T-red = T-red (_εμπορ. σήμα_) _κ._ (_συνεκδ_.) κόκκινο φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Καλημέρα! :)
> 
> Εξαρτάται και από το εάν πρόκειται για συνεκδοχή. Δηλαδή συχνά ο νες δηλώνει τον στιγμιαίο καφέ, το μπικ τον στυλογράφο, τα πάμπερς ή τα μπεϊμπιλίνο τις πάνες, το τεφάλ το αντικολλητικό σκεύος, η μερέντα το άλειμμα πραλίνας, το πυρέξ το πυρίμαχο σκεύος κ.ο.κ. Επομένως ο τίτλος μπορεί να είναι: T-red = T-red (_εμπορ. σήμα_) _κ._ (_συνεκδ_.) κόκκινο φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα.



Αυτό ισχύει για μάρκες που είναι καθιερωμένες για χρόνια σε μια αγορά. Κλασικά παραδείγματα: *xerox *& *hoover*. T-red δεν νομίζω. :) Εκτός κι αν κάποιος που ζει στην Αμερική ή τη Σουηδία (γιατί σουηδικό είναι το προϊόν) μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει το αντίθετο. Αλλά μάλλον απίθανο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επομένως ο τίτλος μπορεί να είναι: T-red = T-red (_εμπορ. σήμα_) _κ._ (_συνεκδ_.) κόκκινο φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα.



Καλημέρα κι από μένα. Σωστές όλες οι παρατηρήσεις, νομίζω --είναι από τις περιπτώσεις όπου μου αρέσει να επισημαίνω ότι θα είναι ίσως από τους τελευταίους προμαχώνες του ανθρώπου ως μεταφραστή. Εδώ πρέπει να συνεκτιμήσεις όχι μόνο το το είδος του κειμένου (επιστημονικό-τεχνικό, μυθιστόρημα, υπότιτλος ή σλόγκαν, ειδησεογραφικό άρθρο) αλλά και το διαθέσιμο χώρο (για ΣτΜ, υποσημείωση, σημειώσεις τέλους) και το αναγνωστικό κοινό. Προσωπικά μπορώ να σκεφτώ περιπτώσεις όπου θα το άφηνα αμετάφραστο (σκέτο ή με υποσημείωση), θα το μετέφραζα φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα (κόκκινο ή σκέτο --ακόμη και μπλε π.χ. σε εκλαϊκευμένες οδηγίες), ίσως ακόμη και σκέτο οινόπνευμα (σε περιορισμένο χώρο -- όλοι «ξέρουν» ότι οι αλκοολικοί «πίνουν από το μπλε» και «τυφλώνονται»)...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο θα το μετέφραζα. Απλά, δεν θα το έβαζα σε γλωσσάρι ως κόκκινο φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Το αστείο είναι ότι είναι ήδη *«μεταφρασμένο»* στα αγγλικά:

T-Röd






Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια σουηδική σελίδα με T-Red...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Θέτεις ένα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα προβληματισμό, ωστόσο επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε πάντα να καλύπτουμε 100% όλες τις αποδόσεις των όρων στους τίτλους των νημάτων, καλό είναι να μπει (αν δεν υπάρχει) ένα disclaimer που να λέει ότι ο καθείς χρησιμοποιεί τις αποδόσεις ανάλογα με το συγκείμενό του και με δική του ευθύνη.

Εννοώ ότι αν μετέφραζα κατάλογο μαγαζιού και έπρεπε να αφήσω T-red, δε θα έπρεπε να με επηρεάζει ο τίτλος του γλωσσαριού κ.ο.κ.


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι αν πρόκειται περί λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου, πρέπει να μεταφραστεί, αφενός γιατί το T-red στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη δε λέει τίποτα, αφετέρου γιατί δε χωράει υποσημείωση σε τέτοιες επουσιώδεις λεπτομέρειες.



Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Γι' αυτό και ο όρος "φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα" είναι ό,τι πρέπει.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Θέτεις ένα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα προβληματισμό, ωστόσο επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε πάντα να καλύπτουμε 100% όλες τις αποδόσεις των όρων στους τίτλους των νημάτων, καλό είναι να μπει (αν δεν υπάρχει) ένα disclaimer που να λέει ότι ο καθείς χρησιμοποιεί τις αποδόσεις ανάλογα με το συγκείμενό του και με δική του ευθύνη.
> 
> Εννοώ ότι αν μετέφραζα κατάλογο μαγαζιού και έπρεπε να αφήσω T-red, δε θα έπρεπε να με επηρεάζει ο τίτλος του γλωσσαριού κ.ο.κ.



Δημιουργείτε ζήτημα εκ του μη άνευ. Ζήτησα να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος στο γλωσσάρι κι έχουμε φτάσει να διαπραγματευόμαστε εδώ και δύο σελίδες αν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί στο κείμενο ή όχι... LOL. :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Δύσκολη ερώτηση: αν ήταν το γλωσσάρι θεματικό (π.χ. τεχνικό), όχι. Αν ήταν γενικής φύσεως, ναι. Στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα είναι out of context αν μείνει στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Αυτό είναι όντως ζήτημα για γερούς λύτες. Φτιάχνω ένα λεξικό και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να περιλάβω και να εξηγήσω μια άγνωστη μάρκα μπλε οινοπνεύματος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Και αν αλλάξω τον τίτλο, θα χάσει το νόημά της όλη αυτή η ωραία συζήτηση... :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αστείο είναι ότι είναι ήδη *«μεταφρασμένο»* στα αγγλικά: T-Röd. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια σουηδική σελίδα με T-Red...


Αχ, εκείνος ο άτιμος που το μετέγραψε από T-Röd σε T-red, χωρίς μια επεξήγηση, μια υποσημείωση, ένα γλωσσάρι, βρε αδερφέ...


drsiebenmal said:


> ίσως ακόμη και σκέτο οινόπνευμα (σε περιορισμένο χώρο -- όλοι «ξέρουν» ότι οι αλκοολικοί «πίνουν από το μπλε» και «τυφλώνονται»)...


Ε, χμ, σκέτο οινόπνευμα, μάλλον όχι, γιατί το _οινόπνευμα_ μας στέλνει κατευθείαν στο καθαρό, φαρμακευτικό οινόπνευμα (95% αιθανόλη), εκείνο που κάποτε κόστιζε 100 δρχ./100 ml και επί Δρακουμέλ η τιμή του εκτινάχτηκε στις 1.000 δρχ./100 ml! Για να είναι, τάχα, ασύμφορη η χρήση του ως πρώτη ύλη για την παρασκευή "μπόμπας"... Εδώ είμαστε ξέφραγο αμπέλι, διακινούνται εκατομμύρια τόνοι παράνομου, "πειραγμένου" αλκοόλ κάθε χρόνο, παντού πίνεις μπόμπες/πετρέλαια, μέχρι και συμπυκνωμένο ουίσκι έχω δει σε αποθήκη μπαρ (διαλύεις ένα μέρος σε 2 μέρη νερού και βουαλά το Τσόνη και το Κατεσάρ· κι αυτό το πράμα πήρε άδεια εισαγωγής και χρήσης), ούτε στις κάβες και τους εισαγωγείς δεν μπορείς πια να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη, όλη η Ελλάδα μια ατέλειωτη παράγκα γεμάτη παράνομα αποστακτήρια (λίγο χρώμα, λίγα πρόσθετα γεύσης κι έτοιμο ό,τι ποτό θέλεις) - αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια μετακόμισαν και αυτά βορειότερα, όπως πολλές ελληνικές βιομηχανίες - και για μας η πρώτη (και μόνη) προτεραιότητα ήταν η τιμή του καθαρού, για φαρμακευτική χρήση, οινοπνεύματος (που ήταν ήδη ασύμφορη, to _be gin_  with)!
Κι εδώ, ένας spirits connoisseur που πίνει T-Röd:


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2009)

daeman φρίττω με αυτά που γράφεις!
Να πω πάντως ότι εν ΗΒ κατά διαβολική συμπτωση μπόμπες μας έχουν σερβίρει δις. Τη μία σε ένα Greek Club Night και την άλλη σε ένα μπαρ που συχνάζουν Έλληνες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 2, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ε, χμ, σκέτο οινόπνευμα, μάλλον όχι, γιατί το _οινόπνευμα_ μας στέλνει κατευθείαν στο καθαρό, φαρμακευτικό οινόπνευμα (95% αιθανόλη), εκείνο που κάποτε κόστιζε 100 δρχ./100 ml και επί Δρακουμέλ η τιμή του εκτινάχτηκε στις 1.000 δρχ./100 ml! Για να είναι, τάχα, ασύμφορη η χρήση του ως πρώτη ύλη για την παρασκευή "μπόμπας"...



Βλέπω μετά χαράς πως κι άλλος το θυμάται. Και με δρακουμελοϋπουργό παραδακίου Σ. Μάνο...


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2009)

@ SBE: 
Μα δεν είναι φούμαρα, τα έχω δει όλα αυτά, τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, γι' αυτό και πίνω αλκοόλ μόνο εκεί που ξέρω, σπιτικό (ρακή, κρασί) ή σε μαγαζιά που ξέρω εγγυημένα τι θα πιω. Αλλά μου έχει τύχει μπόμπα ακόμη και σε μπαρ φίλου, με μπουκάλι σφραγισμένο που άνοιξε μπροστά μου. Ήταν μπόμπα κάβας. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως ο ιδιοκτήτης της κάβας αγόρασε από επιτήδειους και όχι από τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο/εισαγωγέα. Γι' αυτό, αν βρεθώ σε μπαρ που δεν ξέρω, πίνω malts που συνήθως δεν νοθεύονται εύκολα λόγω ελάχιστης κατανάλωσης και χαρακτηριστικής γεύσης, μάρκες που δεν πίνει κανένας ή πίνω μπίρες, πίνω μπίρες, πίνω μπίρες, που έχουν και σιλικόνη! :)
Δεν είναι τυχαία, πάντως η διάδοση των διάφορων έτοιμων παρασκευασμάτων (εκείνα τα νεροζούμια, space, rigo, bacardi με χυμούς), αφού τα προτιμούν πολλοί ως σίγουρα καθαρά. Ειδικά τα πιτσιρίκια (που επειδή είναι άμαθα, είναι ο πρώτος στόχος του κακόβουλου μπάρμαν), καλά κάνουν, είναι απαίσιο να μην ξέρεις να πίνεις και να σε ποτίζουν και μπόμπες. Και άτιμο, και εγκληματικό.

@ tsioutsiou: όλα τα καλά παιδιά...


----------

